# Apple event September 5th confirmed



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/28/its-on-apple-event-slated-for-september-5th/

looks like it is happening. And by the looks of the invite, it will very likely be something to do with the iPod. 

this is perfect timing for me -- my iPod 5G died literally yesterday (HDD is dead. I dropped it one too many times). 

So what do we think? touch screen iPod would seem likely, though the videos that have been floating around show a new iPod, but still with a click wheel. 

it had better not just be an iPod 5G with Cover Flow.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 29, 2007)

The invite is *very* much iPod and Coverflow themed. I'd say a new iPod is about to make its appearance. Neato!


----------



## andyhargreaves (Aug 29, 2007)

Maybe a little snippet about iPhone in Europe?

Or just wishful thinking


----------



## ora (Aug 29, 2007)

Time to finally replace my G2 iPod as i can't wait for a G2 iPhone - so I'm hoping for some touchscreen fun!


----------



## Veljo (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd definitely go with the possibility of the so-called *iPod Touch*, as I don't really see how Cover Flow would work with a click wheel. Sure you could spin it to move them along, but wouldn't that seem kind of strange?

It makes sense at this stage to introduce multi-touch to the high end iPod, as well as a widescreen panel. If the Nano remains 4:3 I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## fryke (Aug 29, 2007)

You don't see how Cover Flow would work with a click wheel? Spinning through sounds like a _very_ reasonable motion for cover flow to me. I guess the nanos will get that.

So...

- iPod nano (fat) will get the iPod 5G's features more or less, in a smaller package. Sounds great. As long as they're not upping the prices too much.
- iPod touch will take the iPhone's interface and media features (and part of the looks). Sounds good as well.
- Beatles catalogue on iTunes. ("The beat goes on" is a direct quote.)

Whether iPhone Europe news will come along... I don't think they'll want to take the fokus away from the iPods here. But... What about the shuffle? Will it see some evolution or revolution? Upping the space of the shuffles doesn't make much sense, I think. The form factor is "okay" for a no-frills device. But... Frills maybe?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 29, 2007)

fryke said:


> - Beatles catalogue on iTunes. ("The beat goes on" is a direct quote.)



Um Fryke and the rest of the Macworld, please take note "The Beat Goes On" is a Sonny & Cher hit. They even sang the song at Sonny's funeral.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Aug 29, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Um Fryke and the rest of the Macworld, please take note "The Beat Goes On" is a Sonny & Cher hit. They even sang the song at Sonny's funeral.



http://purplelagoon.org/Beatles/


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 29, 2007)

The 'beat goes on' is a quote from their final press release but the song is by Sonny and Cher.


----------



## Qion (Aug 29, 2007)

The fat Nano is a fugly design. I would sell it immediately if I were to receive it as a gift. 







(I do not take credit for this image, I merely agree with its purpose.)


----------



## fryke (Aug 29, 2007)

And yet, in a few days, you might think differently. Don't underestimate the Reality Distortion Field.


----------



## Qion (Aug 29, 2007)

fryke said:


> And yet, in a few days, you might think differently. Don't underestimate the Reality Distortion Field.



You work for Apple, don't you?

(...and if you don't, you _might._)


----------



## symphonix (Aug 29, 2007)

Qion said:


> (I do not take credit for this image, I merely agree with its purpose.)



Well, somebody had better get ready, because thats a whole lotta lawyers gearing up to hunt them down over that image, hehe. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see the Nano get only a slight bump in terms of features, capacity and price while the main iPod line goes all widescreen touchy feely. That seems like a sensible enough idea.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 29, 2007)

symphonix said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the Nano get only a slight bump in terms of features, capacity and price while the main iPod line goes all widescreen touchy feely. That seems like a sensible enough idea.



I agree with you - as soon as they update the Nano too much, the price will shoot up with it. Maybe iPod Games will be available for the Nano soon?


----------



## fryke (Aug 30, 2007)

They'd be available _only_ for the nano (and 5G iPods, of course) soon. Both the iPhone and a higher res iPod video/touch wouldn't run the current games. That's why I figure the nano going 320*240 to be correct.

And no I don't work for Apple.


----------



## KekoKun (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.applesfera.com/2007/07/22-video-el-interfaz-del-proximo-ipod-6g

http://www.gearlive.com/news/article/q307-leaked-images-of-new-3rd-gen-ipod-nano/

this are two links two very credible images of what could be the new ipods, have a look and let know what you think, and lets hope its something similar to what we see this wednesday.


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2007)

The "iPod 6G interface" video is quite probably the interface for the iPod nano 3G. (The "fatty".) The picture of the "fatty" is thought to be a fake because of the background, mostly, but resembles what the text descriptions of the device describe.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 3, 2007)

fryke said:


> The "iPod 6G interface" video is quite probably the interface for the iPod nano 3G.



I hope so. people (+me) have been hoping for/expecting a touch screen iPhone-style iPod for 2 years. If we get the same thing as the 5G, but with interface eye candy, it will be very disappointing. 

We know they *could* create an iPod that is everything we want, but they may not deliver it for fear of cannibalising their iPhone sales.


----------



## hawki18 (Sep 3, 2007)

They list the new IPods on Amazon the 8gig for $609 usd hope that is wrong I am not going to pay that kind of money for a new IPod, even it has touch screen and osx on it.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 3, 2007)

yikes. do you have a link?

I don't think so anyway -- that is even more expensive than the iPhone. The new iPod cannot be more than US $400 IMO, otherwise people will simply think 'may as well buy an iPhone -- or a Zune'


----------



## Qion (Sep 5, 2007)

Today is the day. Let's all put on our anticipation hats. 

Hoping for an 80GB 240ppi touchscreen widescreen video iPod w/ a new lickable interface largely based on circle menus for under $250. (I like to keep my expectations fairly low )


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 5, 2007)

What time does it start? So when is it available for viewing at apple.com?


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2007)

20.00 CET afaik. So it'll be available online laaaaaaaaate at night for us here in Europe.  (They always take our precious time before posting it online.)


----------



## Qion (Sep 5, 2007)

About 120 minutes from the time of this post...


----------



## lbj (Sep 5, 2007)

Store is down. Kicked off at 10am here in California.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 5, 2007)

From Engadget's coverage:  ( http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/ )

New iPod nano

 fatty design
 coverflow
 new colors
 QVGA resolution 2" screen
 24 hours audio
 5 hours video
4gb -- $149
 8gb -- $199
iPod classic

80gb -- $250
 160gb -- $350
 ships today
 metal cases, silver or black
 coverflow
 30 hours audio / 40 hours audio
 6 hours video / 7 hours video
iPod Touch 

 Same form factor as iPhone
 WiFi
 Safari
 8GB -- $299
 16GB -- $399
 iTunes WiFi music store
 8mm thin
 22 hours audio
 5 hours video
 Shipping worldwide
 coverflow
 YouTube
 Photos
 basically a phone-less iPhone
iTunes

 iPhone ringtone support, 99c + cost of song


WiFi iTunes coming to iPhone via software update later this month.

Also, while at the local Starbucks you can buy the song playing via the WiFi iTunes interface.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 5, 2007)

Starting today, the iPhone is priced at $399 for the 8GB model.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I've never had an Apple product have it's value reduced so quickly.  Oh well.


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, quite a shocker. But sounds good for the European release - the price ought to be down already by then. 

Then again: What should *I* do now? It's not until sometime next year that Switzerland will be getting a first iPhone. I _do_ want the iPod touch, but then again that seems like a no-good decision if I'll get an iPhone in Summer '08. :/

Darn you, Apple, for creating more than _one_ product that fits my needs. 

Btw.: The iPod touch is a cool 8mm thinner than the iPhone according to macworld.com [ http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/09/04/livecoverage/index.php?pf=1 ]. I almost can't believe that. That'd be almost a centimeter. I thought the iPhone _was_ just about that thickness?

Guess they got that wrong. On http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/specs.html Apple says the iPod touch's 8mm thick - period.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 5, 2007)

To all the iPhone owners, I'm trying VERY hard not to say "I told you so"...

Darned it.....ah well. 

Is it me or will the iPod touch now compete with the Nokia N800?  I was interested in the N800 but now that will probably change.


----------



## zynizen (Sep 5, 2007)

where and when can we see this video presentation on apple? I cant find it yet.


----------



## Qion (Sep 5, 2007)

Hehehehehehehe...

I can actually afford an 8GB iPhone! The new Nano is still fugly, although I'm awaiting the RDF watching the special event live...


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2007)

Why the _heck_ have they removed the notes application from the iPod touch?! :/ Guess we'll see hacks to add such features from an iPhone sooner or later, but still: It seems like a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery strange omission.


----------



## zynizen (Sep 5, 2007)

will it be posted today?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 5, 2007)

Hm... the nanos are odd/sweet and hte 160 GB model sounds sweet too.
I can find enough need to get an iPod (hm.. the 20 GB from 2002 still works, iPod mini.. I gave to my sister, so 2 x iPod shuffles that don't really count, and a nano that isn't mine.. yea, I need one?), should just decide which one and which color. 

If they will release Skype and other encrypted voip software for iPod touchscreen, who needs an iPhone?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 5, 2007)

i was afraid that the >80gb iPod was going to be all touch, and therefore un-navigable from a pocket.  but then they made a lovely new perfect 160gb(!) iPod.  excellent.  thank you apple.  i'll have a 160gb, then get an iPhone later on....

now, just got to resist buying it before christmas.  or for that matter, before i get home from work tomoro....


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> If they will release Skype and other encrypted voip software for iPod touchscreen, who needs an iPhone?



Anyone who doesn't just want to listen but to talk as well. The iPod touch ain't got a microphone AFAIK.


----------



## ora (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmn, not bad! I have the same dilemma as fryke though, if they have skype and email done well on the touch it'll do for me, else i will wait for a European (maybe 16gb) iphone.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 5, 2007)

fryke said:


> Why the _heck_ have they removed the notes application from the iPod touch? ...It seems like a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery strange omission.



I get the impression that Apple were probably aiming at getting the iPod Touch and the iPhone to market at more or less the same time, and the pressure to get the iPhone to market pushed it forward by several weeks.

Well, I have to admit I'm tempted to ask Santa for an iPod touch this year.  I don't really need another phone, but a handheld web browser / ebook reader / remote access to my Mac / etc would kick all sorts of behind. 

Once again, Apple seems to be charging ahead where everyone else is just playing catch-up.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm, well the touch is very cool no doubt, and I literally was entering my debit card details during the keynote, but a couple things made me think twice, and now I'm not so sure. 

- No email. It has a full browser but no email? wtf
- No notes application...again, wtf? The iPod is not powerful enough for notes?
- no maps. Not a huge issue for me, but again, if it has wifi there is no good reason for this. 

I'm not a fan of artificially crippling features just so they can sell more iPhones.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 5, 2007)

ha, they said the new colors are cool, there the ugliest colors ever, I liked the old ones.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it's time to start looking for a hard drive upgrade when an iPod has three times more hard drive space than my computer.

Coincidence?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank The Cheese said:


> - No email. It has a full browser but no email? wtf
> - No notes application...again, wtf? The iPod is not powerful enough for notes?
> - no maps. Not a huge issue for me, but again, if it has wifi there is no good reason for this.
> 
> I'm not a fan of artificially crippling features just so they can sell more iPhones.



I doubt they've intentionally crippled these features, just that they aren't ready at the time of the announcement. I assume since all the developers were pressing so hard to get iPhone out on schedule, they haven't been able to allocate time until now to handle the iPod Touch versions of these programs. At least thats what I hope.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 6, 2007)

symphonix said:


> I doubt they've intentionally crippled these features, just that they aren't ready at the time of the announcement. I assume since all the developers were pressing so hard to get iPhone out on schedule, they haven't been able to allocate time until now to handle the iPod Touch versions of these programs. At least thats what I hope.



hmmm, maybe. that main menu sure did look bare. Still, the iPod and iPhone are running off the samesoftwrae and largely the same hardware, I don't see why it would be such a task to make an iPod version of email and notes.


@icemanjc
yeah I agree those colours weren't the best choices. no pink?! are they crazy! I know at least 2 people who base all electronic purchase decisions on whether or not it is available in pink (see my earlier post regarding my sister switching to PCs just because Dell sell them in pink).


----------



## Qion (Sep 6, 2007)

Teal, lime green, and burgandy... hmph. Fugly little choads.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank The Cheese said:


> hmmm, maybe. that main menu sure did look bare. Still, the iPod and iPhone are running off the samesoftwrae and largely the same hardware, I don't see why it would be such a task to make an iPod version of email and notes.
> 
> 
> @icemanjc
> yeah I agree those colours weren't the best choices. no pink?! are they crazy! I know at least 2 people who base all electronic purchase decisions on whether or not it is available in pink (see my earlier post regarding my sister switching to PCs just because Dell sell them in pink).



Thank-goodness for Product Red, it allows the ipod nano to have at least one real color.


----------

